# Mise a jour IPad IOS8



## jpmorlot (21 Septembre 2014)

Après une mise a jour sur iPad de 7 vers IOS 8 la synchronisation est impossible , sur le Pc Windows Vista je démarre bien ITunes ,je branche mon câble et iPad , je visualise bien iPad et quand je clic sur l'écran suivant il y a pas de synchronisation ,juste deux choix ,soit un Nouvel iPad ou un restaure précédent ,,,,,,,, ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

La mise a jour iOS8 a été très très longue pour l'iPad (une nuit et une Journée) mais pas de de problème sur l'iPad , j'ai juste réinstallé Facebook qui ne fonctionnai plus , il me reste la synchronisation .........'. ITunes est installé sur un portable sony sous Windows Vista et sur uno retable HP sous Windows 7 , la synchronisation ne fonctionne pas sur les deux . Par contre mon iPhone 5s est resté en iOS 7.1.2 et la synchronisation est toujours ok ...... Merci d'avance


----------

